# Planting with moon cycles



## Maxlass (Mar 4, 2018)

This came up in another topic but thought I might share separately. It may be a kind of old wives tale but I plant my seeds by the moon and also try and harvest by it. I plant and try and harvest during the first quarter as for the reasons explained in the link. I'm a outdoors grower but I'm assuming it would also apply to hydroponics. It may be a myth but if it has any advantage I'm willing to give it a try. 

http://www.sgaonline.org.au/moon-planting/


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (Mar 11, 2018)

:confused2:

Doesn't the " Farmers Almanac "   Say this?  


LMTSGA


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 11, 2018)

There is probably some significant truth to that but the key is how much does it affect Cannabis that is grown outside. It may have at least a little affect on plants grown indoors but I haven't been able to get in any kind of timing alignment with it for my grows. If you look closely at your plants and really get to know them, they will talk to you and tell you what they want and don't want. It takes time to learn it as every strain is a little different. You will find that the longer you do it, the better you will get at adjusting the more subtle variables that the plants like/dislike so that you "dial in" the optimum variables for the plants. If you can get the timing down for full moons you may find it does benefit you some. When you can get all these variables to optimum, then you will see those faat harvests


----------



## Maxlass (Mar 12, 2018)

Didn't quite work for this time. The first seeds went in at the right time but lost a few to pests so the back ups were a bit late. Don't know if I notice too much difference but I'll continue to try it as any advantage is good  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2018)

I am kind of the same mind as hush.  I think it is important to listen to your plants.  Rather than worrying about the moon phases, I plant when the weather is right and harvest when the plants are ready.  Harvesting when the plants are ready is quite important.  If you wait for the moon to be in a certain phase, you could lose your harvest window and end up with dead trichs.  It is my understanding, too, that harvesting during a full moon had little to do with anything but giving the farmers more light to harvest by.


----------

